# Chewy



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

How sweet! Those eyes should sparkle soon... rescues always have that unsure, sad look in their eyes :-( I'm so glad you took him in!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Awww... he looks like he needs all the cuddles he can get, until he finds his new place in the world. As Puddles says, he sure has the unsure, sad look of a rescue.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Aww he needs some TLC and reassurance. He's landed on his feet with you!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my heart! Chewy is a handsome boy who I am sure will blossom in your care.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness--what a handsome boy! A few days of love in your home and he will bloom. Chewy is a lucky boy to have ended up with you. How are Charlie and Duke taking to their new family member?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor baby! He does look lost. Do you know anything about him?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, he is beautiful -- beautiful coat and eyes you can get lost in. He looks pretty comfortable, maybe a little lost for his family if he had one but a nice sofa and love should take care of that. He'll be snatched up fast!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

At first I thought you were writing about the Chewy.com website. lol

Love the name. He seems to have made himself quite comfortable. What are the other 2 boys thinking about all of this? Honestly, I would automatically be a foster failure if a sweet face like that came to our home.

I've never fostered for a rescue, but have fostered others that have needed re-homing, usually getting them from the original owner. A little over a year ago I rehomed a sweet golden boy, 2 yrs old, that the family no longer had time for nor wanted. Hubby looked at me and said "Don't get any ideas". haha, he knows me so well. That story ended happily as I rehomed the sweet boy to my nephew and his wife who had just lost their Boston Terrier to cancer. 

How long does a typical foster stay with you? Looking forward to Chewy's story.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe Chewy is beautiful  What a wonderful thing you are doing. I'm sure you'll be rewarded many times over


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> At first I thought you were writing about the Chewy.com website. lol
> 
> Love the name. He seems to have made himself quite comfortable. What are the other 2 boys thinking about all of this? Honestly, I would automatically be a foster failure if a sweet face like that came to our home.
> 
> ...


My husband is worried about that very thing  This is my first foster so I'm not sure how long he'll be with me. As sweet as he is, I would be surprised if he's with me for a long time.

I spent all this energy worrying about how Charlie would be with the introduction. We had it perfectly orchestrated that we would start with social/confident Duke and then work up to Charlie. Duke barked and barked at Chewy and caused him to tuck his tail. Duke wanted to be all up in his business (the bark was just a greeting). Charlie was the perfect gentleman. He was relaxed, good calming signals and Chewie relaxed. Honestly, the introductions went way better than expected.

We have the house to ourselves tonight. My husband passed his stone and was able to go to the Blackhawks' game tonight! Even with morphine last night, he was completely adamant he was not going to break plans with my step-daughter and her boyfriend 

I have iCalm music going. We did a quick game of touch, look, shake and he has mastered sit. He does not know down. And he does not know how to eat out of bowl. I've resorted to hand-feeding for now. I can't wait to get to know him more and see him settle in.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

KathyL said:


> Oh, he is beautiful -- beautiful coat and eyes you can get lost in. He looks pretty comfortable, maybe a little lost for his family if he had one but a nice sofa and love should take care of that. He'll be snatched up fast!


Ummmm, KathyL, are you sure you don't have room on _your_ sofa? I think Chewy would make a wonderful addition! 


Jen, Chewy is gorgeous. I would definitely be a foster failure...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

brianne said:


> Ummmm, KathyL, are you sure you don't have room on _your_ sofa? I think Chewy would make a wonderful addition!
> 
> 
> Jen, Chewy is gorgeous. I would definitely be a foster failure...


KathyL, you are rather close in distance


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

wdadswell said:


> Poor baby! He does look lost. Do you know anything about him?


I don't know much of his history. He was owner surrendered. His last owner gave him to her mother who had him for the past 3 months but wasn't much of a dog person. The person who surrendered him did so because he bonded more with her boyfriend....people amaze him sometimes. She had him for about a year.

Before she had him, I don't really know his history. I'm more excited about his future. He's confused and scared right now. He just wants to feel safe and I want to help him feel safe. I know that from here on out, he'll be taken care of


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Chewy is a beautiful pup, he is lucky to have found a temporary home with you! It won't be long before he loses that 'lost and lonely' look and realizes life is good! Bless your heart for fostering. ( I would so love to be in your shoes!!)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie attacked Chewy at daycare. Chewy is going to new foster. I feel terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Charlie attacked Chewy at daycare. Chewy is going to new foster. I feel terrible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't beat yourself up over it. Your intentions were noble. Sometimes that is the only thing you have in your control.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Jenn, I feel so bad for you and for Chewy. Are they both OK? Maybe Charlie is a little jealous or is he protective over Duke? You tried and your heart is in the right place.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Daycare messed up; put Charlie and Chewy in confined space unsupervised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry Jenn, I know how badly you must feel. Are they both OK?


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Daycare messed up; put Charlie and Chewy in confined space unsupervised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no! That's so bad! Are they ok? Don't beat yourself up -- quite obviously not your fault. Poor everyone!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jenn, I am so sorry! Do NOT feel guilty or blame yourself. This was not your fault. Chewy and Charlie shouldn't have been alone together yet. You didn't cause it and you could never have predicted it. I hope both dogs are ok. You have given so much, please don't beat yourself up over this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They had to take Chewy to the vet. I can't help but feel that I let him down. He was so trusting of me. He slept at the side of my bed all night and was so cuddly this morning when I got up. I was so looking forward to helping him. Instead, this probably set him back.

I think the mistake I made was underestimating how stressful this week has been at my house with both Duke and Charlie ill, my husband ill, having to shampoo carpets + cars. It was too much for Charlie and stress builds. Adding a foster to the mix this week was probably not the most ideal timing.

Last night and this morning went so well when I had them. I couldn't believe it at first when daycare called and told me what happened. I feel responsible too because I told daycare how well Charlie and Chewy had gotten on yesterday; how amazed I was at the easy introduction. I think she let her guard down and made a mistake putting them together in a confined space.

What if, what if, what if...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New foster mom sent picture of Chewy at her home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww looks like an ouch on the ear... 

Please don't be hard on yourself. 

I know that feeling so well - exactly how I felt when Fitz came home and things were going well and then I let things move too fast and it ended with me breaking my hand and the whole house having to go back to square one. I thought I ruined the possible relationship between my three with that move... and well you know how Fitz is doing now. 

The "What if's" will drive you insane... maybe there is some cosmic reason Chewy needs to be at the other foster. Maybe he'll be on a walk and run into his forever parents on that walk and that wouldn't have happened otherwise... 

Take a deep breath, have another big glass of wine tonight and know that you are doing a lot of good just by opening your home up to fosters...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks a little lost but content. Dogs really are so very resilient. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a dog that had been moved around a bit because he does look like he can make himself at home wherever that might be, so today is probably harder on you than on him. I'm glad she sent you a picture so you know he's OK.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jenn, I, too, think the timing may have been off, but that's easy to say with hindsight. You couldn't have known that at the time. You did nothing wrong - it's just one of those things that happen. And next time you foster, it will go better.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww, so sorry to hear. As mentioned by other posters, do not beat yourself up. It was nothing YOU did - daycare SHOULD have known better. But...... as a dog owner/lover myself, I totally know how you feel.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I attempted to talk with the manager at daycare today about what happened and was completely disappointed in her response. She took zero accountability and said it was my fault because I brought the dogs early. I assumed they had a handler in the back, but apparently that was not the case. She completely skirted around why they weren't in separate kennels. Much thinking to do here.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it is more unfortunate than anything else. Sure, the daycare manager will be defensive. Assigning blame is unfortunate on her part. If anything, there are lessons to be learnt for everyone here.

However, none of that changes the fact that you attempted to do something inherently good. One feels for Chewy, because he would undoubtedly be well looked after and loved in your home. But perhaps his new foster mum can do the same. 

Once again, don't blame yourself.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chewy is a very lucky dog to have found you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> Chewy is a very lucky dog to have found you!


I wish he could have stayed. I really liked him and was so excited to have him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm really sorry Jenn. I know how excited you were about this and how much it meant to you. I think that if the whole situation had been handled differently by your daycare things would have turned out differently and it is sad that the manager is refusing to accept responsibility for anything that occurred. I am sad for Chewy because he missed out on an opportunity to be in what I believe would have been one of the best foster homes in Illinois. I suspect that he will be placed in a forever home very quickly and I really hope that this entire experience has not prevented you from considering future foster dogs. What happened was not your fault and to lose you as a foster mom would be a huge loss for Good as Gold, in my opinion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

G-bear said:


> I'm really sorry Jenn. I know how excited you were about this and how much it meant to you. I think that if the whole situation had been handled differently by your daycare things would have turned out differently and it is sad that the manager is refusing to accept responsibility for anything that occurred. I am sad for Chewy because he missed out on an opportunity to be in what I believe would have been one of the best foster homes in Illinois. I suspect that he will be placed in a forever home very quickly and I really hope that this entire experience has not prevented you from considering future foster dogs. What happened was not your fault and to lose you as a foster mom would be a huge loss for Good as Gold, in my opinion.


I am so sorry this happened, and the mistake was with the daycare. You are the BEST MOM!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

To be sure I hadn't missed any signals from Charlie, I reviewed my nestcam from Thursday morning before we left for daycare. There was one lip licking incident from Charlie and one big yawn. Otherwise, all else appeared calm. His tail was relaxed, ears weren't back, no whale eye, no turning away.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Everything happens for a reason yet we don't always know why. I'm sure things will work out for Chewy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When dogs 'go at' each other it is rarely 'one thing' that sets the wheels in motion, it is often a build up of triggers that end up in a reaction. If we take an objective look at the 'big picture' the last 24 hours, or even going back further, and count the stress/anxiety triggers that Charlie in particular, had experienced I think you will find a number of them. 

'Trigger stacking'-- Charlie
Duke's medical emergency, his eye issues requiring him to be isolated from the other dogs at daycare, (change in routine) your hubby's trip to the ER, a storm that sent Charlie into hiding, adding another dog to the mix, company coming, lots of excitement, and then being confined alone in a room, no escape, nowhere to go, with a strange dog, that is a lot for a dog, and all add up, 'set the stage' for an unexpected 'blow up'. 
Chewy - removed from his home, all that is familiar to him, taken to a strange place, add in another strange place in a short time frame, stuck in room with a strange dog, that is a lot to ask of any dog.

All in all, under the circumstances I think both dogs handled it very well a lot going on in a very short period of time. Neither dog was seriously injured when things did blow up, that is a good sign of bite inhibition, a valuable (an life saving) skill, for any dog to have.

We need to keep in mind that when our dog experiences an 'event' that is stressful, anxiety producing or overwhelming/scary for them, they need time to 'recover' to 'come down' for their bodies to return to normal.

I have learned to watch Joseph's body language carefully, and can tell when he needs to step back and chill out or he will push the limits and lash out. It is not just the obvious signals, yawning, lip licking, but prior to that his posture, how he walks, tension in his body, up on his toes, moving faster, easily over excited, slower to settle down. It comes with practice, takes time to learn to 'decode' the signs, and of course hindsight is 20/20, but we remember them for 'next time'. 

Jenn. I am truly sorry for what happened, understand how upsetting it is, and I am sure that everyone involved wishes it hadn't occurred. What is important is to learn from the mistakes that were made and taking steps to ensure having those mistakes don't happen again.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree, that's what I want to do. I'm trying to figure out what I "missed" from Charlie. I take full accountability for the timing and probably should have deferred on bringing Chewy in. I thought I was pretty tuned into Charlie 's nuances and now I'm worried I'm not...

He appeared relaxed to me and I was surprised at how well he appeared to be handling it. I knew Chewy was anxious, smacking his lips, seeking reassurance, the way he carried himself. AGAG made the comment that I can't assume Charlie instigated (which I was doing). Nobody saw.

At the end day, I own that I didn't ask the right questions about how specifically they would integrate Chewy into daycare. I made a lot of assumptions. I'm reassessing my dog care plan and am trying to figure out a way to be less reliant on daycare. This week showed me that some slowing down is needed for both the 4 legged and 2 legged inhabitants of this house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

If you have learnt from this experience and hope to make changes for he better and if Chewy is somewhere safe and awaiting his forever home, then it's a win win even if there was sme pain involved. Maybe a badly timed wake up call. I'm sorry for the situation, I know how excited you were.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's ever possible to be able to know or anticipate every possible thing that could happen -- actually I'm not sure I would want to! What's that saying about the unknown unknowns or something like that. The people at the daycare didn't even think to suggest to you that maybe these two dogs need to be kept separate and that's their job. Even if you told them absolutely nothing about Chewy, Duke and Charlie are regulars and frankly I'm surprised that they didn't say something like "our policy is not to . . . ", it's a liability issue for the daycare. Things could have been a lot worse. Like another poster said, there obviously was some restraint on the part of the dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just saw Chewy. His new foster mom came over to get his bed and let him ride along. His ear is bad. I just looked at it. The outside doesn't look so bad, but the inside is a long wound; about 2-3" long within the inside flap and a small chunk of his ear is torn at the top. I can't underplay the seriousness of the bite. I'm really surprised the owner of the daycare hasn't reached out to me.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, at least it was the ear, not the throat, so Charlie showed some restraint!
I don't know about you, Jenn, but when I'm stressed for whatever reason, it can take the smallest thing to cause an explosion. I remember throwing a drawer of cutlery across the room at work because someone trod on my toe. Everyone had assumed I was fine, nobody saw any signs I was stressed, but enough small things had built up into one big overreaction. And it wasn't anybody's fault. Charlie's outburst wasn't your fault, either.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I connected with the owner of the daycare today. I feel better now. We're going to talk more next week about what Charlie experiences during the day and she's going to provide pictures/video of what a day in the life of Duke and Charlie is (according to her he is pretty bonded with his play group that matches his temperament). They are very aware of his anxiety and she addressed some of my concerns. I still think that a day minimum at home (ideally 2) during the week might be a nice balance for both Duke and Charlie. I feel that she understands some of the special challenges Charlie faces.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad the daycare got back to you. If Charlie gets along fine with his group maybe it was just a combination of confinement and a quirk. And what a nice surprise to see Chewy, so you know he is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

jennretz said:


> I just saw Chewy. His new foster mom came over to get his bed and let him ride along. His ear is bad. I just looked at it. The outside doesn't look so bad, but the inside is a long wound; about 2-3" long within the inside flap and a small chunk of his ear is torn at the top. I can't underplay the seriousness of the bite. I'm really surprised the owner of the daycare hasn't reached out to me.


So glad you got to see Chewy! It wasn't your fault, Jenn.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn - I'm so happy you spoke to the daycare and are putting a plan in place for going forward.
I''m also glad you were able to see Chewy, to give him a pat and say hello.
Hopefully soon his ear will be better and he will move to a forever home.
The timing of some things is not always the best and sometimes things happen for an unknown reason, I think it sounds like things are going back on track.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Jenn, I'm glad that you were able to see Chewy. I sorry that this happened, but sometimes you just can't foresee everything Hugs....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New foster home sent picture of Chewy who seems to be doing better











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I think he'll be OK! He just needs a sofa, preferably soft leather, maybe in front of a window so he doesn't have to get off to look out.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Chewy on the sofa... that is a relaxed golden that is feeling fine. I'm so glad to see the picture. 

I agree with what B and G Mom said,
"...maybe there is some cosmic reason Chewy needs to be at the other foster. Maybe he'll be on a walk and run into his forever parents on that walk and that wouldn't have happened otherwise... "

Thanks for sharing the pictures and his story... I'm sure that a forever home will be just around the corner. xx


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry, the daycare should never leave a newbie alone with another dog even if they came in together. Daycare can be very stressful and Chewy's anxiety could have pushed Charlie over the edge. Whatever the reason it was nothing you did! He looks pretty comfortable laying on his back and should be fine. Like you said, he will probably go to a forever home soon anyway... he looks to be a wonderful dog. The ear will heal and looks like Chewy has moved on emotionally. You did good and will do good again on the next one. Being a foster is a hard job and many of these dogs wouldn't be alive if it weren't for people like you.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad that daycare is stepping up and at least talking about it and does seem to understand Charlie. Maybe 5 days a week is too much stimulation? I know it would be for Gunner. 

Chewy certainly looks relaxed, I'm sure his ear will heal just fine. As so many of you told me when Fitz and Georgie had their scuffle "they don't hold grudges".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chewy was a foster failure there was a cosmic reason. He found the perfect home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful to hear!! One never knows when 'meant to be' is going to happen!!


----------

